# Any Meetups in Atlanta,GA



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

We have many members close. I dont think a meet has ever been officially set up. If any other Georgia members would be interested please post here. Springtime in Georgia would be a wonderful time to meet up


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Allen - Greensboro is half-way between Atlanta and Augusta - maybe you could host us in those wonderful woods you and Tuff Dog tease us with in your photos? I'll bring a dish . . .


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'd come as long as there are no restrictions on my hugging and kissing all your pups.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

aww darn..I moved to FL in Oct used to live in Suwanee..outside of Atlanta..Im sad Ill miss a meet up if you all have one! If you do please make sure to take and post pictures


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

jealous1 said:


> Allen - Greensboro is half-way between Atlanta and Augusta - maybe you could host us in those wonderful woods you and Tuff Dog tease us with in your photos? I'll bring a dish . . .


Im so sorry I just saw your post. I would love to host a get together. I do not have enough fenced in area at this time for all to have fun. I will check out some of the local parks that have fenced in areas and maybe some sort of water so pups can get muddy 

Im looking to go to the Goldfest in Jacksonville April2nd. If I can find a hotel that will let Tuff stay Im thinking about going. 


I will look around our county and see if I can find a place to have a central Georgia get together. I do have room for anyone who may want to camp out at my place!

If anyone else has an idea around Atlanta, Augusta or Macon areas I will be interested in coming and helping out. September or October in my opinion would be wonderful to have a get together.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Alan/GA-SC folks - if anyone would be willing to travel a little, we live outside of Thomson, GA (just west of Augusta) off of I-20. We have a fenced in back yard, plenty of space for folks if they want to camp, woods to hike in, and I'm sure our Aunt would not mind us using her pond for the dogs (three of mine just LOVE it!). Copper'sMom could vouch for the farm as she's been a-visiting before. Best of all, I will be RETIRED!!!!! by September and would love to host a get-together.


----------



## Angie_U (Jan 13, 2009)

Ohhh fun, we live in TN but would be willing to make the trip!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

wish we were still was in GA to meet you all...


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

jealous1 said:


> Alan/GA-SC folks - if anyone would be willing to travel a little, we live outside of Thomson, GA (just west of Augusta) off of I-20. We have a fenced in back yard, plenty of space for folks if they want to camp, woods to hike in, and I'm sure our Aunt would not mind us using her pond for the dogs (three of mine just LOVE it!). Copper'sMom could vouch for the farm as she's been a-visiting before. Best of all, I will be RETIRED!!!!! by September and would love to host a get-together.


I will vouch for the farm, the amazing house and barns, the lovely crew of dogs and of course the wonderful people who live there.::smooch:

and the food was excellent too. Of course I got to see some of the surrounding area since I am notorious for getting lost and taking the long to anywhere.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Angie--the more the merrier!

Amy22--Florida's not too far!

Copper'sMom--I'm going to get you a GPS!!! :roflmao:

If anyone has some dates that would/would not work out, let me know. Right now, my calendar looks clear for then since I will be RETIRED!:banana:


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I got a GPS for Christmas. Being hard of hearing makes it hard to get the turns sometimes.
I had to go through downtown Atlanta instead of the by-pass becaus I had no clue what she was saying!!!!!


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

I just relocated to Warner Robins GA, I'd be interested in a meet-up...being a Finance Officer, I'm unavailable from Sept to mid-October due to fiscal year-end.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Just seeing your post SheetsSM; I know exactly where WR is as I graduated from high school there and my mom still lives there! With Jim's surgery, I am actually on Family Leave right now until I retire so I could start working on something. I know fall would be a whole lot cooler so maybe we want to shoot for after mid-October??


----------



## ShelbysMommy (Jun 15, 2014)

Hello! I am getting a golden retriever puppy at the end of August. Any meet ups in Atlanta? Also-anyone from the area have hiking recommendations or vet recommendations?
Thank you!


----------



## Huckleberry (Dec 12, 2011)

I'd definitely be interested in any meet-ups in Atlanta as well, seeing as I only live an hour from it.


----------



## ShelbysMommy (Jun 15, 2014)

Awesome. I am not getting my puppy until October actually, and I was trying to investigate what kind of golden retriever events you can do in Atlanta, and I actually think that even if you don't rescue a golden (i.e. get the pup from a breeder), Golden Retriever Rescue of Atlanta has events for goldens like hiking etc.. They say all dogs are welcome.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Phooey you guys....
So close but so far away! 
I am SE GA.... Only about 2 hours to Jax FL and a few hours to ATL

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

